# [SOLVED] High cpu usage



## nino4rock

Hi. I used to have this problem and it got back... Some application NvXDsync.exe uses my cpu like crazy keeping my CPU usage at 99-100% and can't do anything right... I'm pretty sure its about my graphics card because I re-install the drivers (latest from official website) and it's fine for a time and then it gets back... now svchost.exe is using alot of cpu too besides the NvXDsync.exe... Please help me solve this problem :4-dontkno thank you

Edit: Now I can't Unninstal/Reinstall my drivers it freezes :| I scanned my pc and it's clean...

maybe this helps


----------



## nino4rock

*Re: High cpu usage*

So I unninstalled it again I managed after all and it works... but I did this many times and it got back


----------



## r00x

*Re: High cpu usage*

Not much of a fix but if you want that to stop, open the start menu, type services.msc and hit Enter.

Scroll for NVIDIA Driver Helper Service, right click on it, click properties, click Stop, and in the drop down box change from Automatic to Disabled. Click Apply.

Hopefully, that will put a lid on it. If you run into more problems, just reverse the changes.


----------



## nino4rock

*Re: High cpu usage*

I did that and it trully solves the CPU issue... Want me to post the other disasters coming afterward ? ^.^ Someone advised me to get older nvidia drivers something before 260.63 but I can't find any before 260.89, As I understood the application is a "user experience" application, and likely is buggy on certain systems. Older versions of the driver do not have this utility. So I would need an older version drivers please for my GT 430


----------



## r00x

If you've got a GT430 you can't go below 260 drivers - so don't bother looking! You're stuck with 'em like the rest of us gtx4x users 

The newest floating around is 266.something, if I recall correctly. I've had to downgrade to 260.99 after I had big crashes with the NVIDIA control panel in newer revisions. Heh, sort it out NVIDIA!


----------



## r00x

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Videocards---NVIDIA-GeForce--Vista-%7C-7_c32.html

Look down that list if you want to try some earlier drivers, though. There's 260.61's in there somewhere. I'd rather try the 266.77's first, though. There'll be performance improvements.


----------



## nino4rock

thanks


----------

